# Pyrosil spray warning



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi guys

I used pyrosil spray yesterday, fantastic stuff but I have a warning

If you use it follow the directions very carefully, I did not read them and got sick.

It says to ventilate the room after and to place wet pieces of cloth on the mouth and face while spraying - I never did this I just sprayed quite random when the flies came in then my bedroom and I shut the door and laid down.

I could not sleep and got quite jittery and developed ringing in my ears and a loud noise like a bell and I just felt sick - like vomiting and a feeling of vertigo and could not sit up properly or lift my arms so I opened the window and did as instructed and it says if excess inhalation get fresh air and I hung out the window.

This stuff is very very strong and the effect on flies is very dramatic but a bit obvious read the can as this stuff is lethal.

I am passing this warning on in case anyone here makes the same mistake or has pets, children, babies etc I don't want them to make the same mistake as me.

I will still be using it but with extreme caution and from now on reading the label warnings on everything.

I hope this proves useful to someone...


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Horus said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I used pyrosil spray yesterday, fantastic stuff but I have a warning
> 
> ...


to late i did the same with ant spray,on my couch then sat down after what i thought was a good wash and decent interval,but came out in red welts and my eyes swollen up to size of golf balls.
so sticking to vinegar from now on.


----------



## JonnyW (Oct 13, 2010)

I told you it was good Horus!!!

I always spray my bedroom at least an hour before I go to bed and normally spray lounge before I go out. But thanks for the warning.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

JonnyW said:


> I told you it was good Horus!!!
> 
> I always spray my bedroom at least an hour before I go to bed and normally spray lounge before I go out. But thanks for the warning.


Its the BEST fly spray I have ever had I like the way the mist is very fine

First time I have ever needed a dust pan and brush to sweep them up

The citronella keeps them out as well - but they come under the door now

Why Egyptian's choose to leave a 1 inch gap under the door is beyond me then again nothing makes sense here nor does the low furniture I am 6 foot tall and have to sit on 2 cushions on my sofa - the best thing is on the way to El Tor there is something they consider "art" some weird iron things - then you go to Carrefour try and find parking and they some pyramid thing in the middle of the parking lot they spent time on yet they leave a giant man hole raised so you ruin the suspension on your car


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

Unless its just a quick "squirt" for that one annoying little sh1t that keeps trying to fly up my nose, I always leave the room and close the door after spraying...
Like JonnyW said, AT LEAST an hour before beddy-byes......!?!


----------

